# Schooner "P.T. Harris" 1916



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

The following inscription found on a grave headstone was recently sent to me. Does anyone know what happened to this schooner in 1916.

Rgds Billy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Billy,
I cannot give you a definitive answer but it seems she was not lost due to war causes.
If no one comes up with an answer I suggest you get hold of her last logbook or her registration do***ents both of which are in the national archive. She was built in 1912 O/N123209 registry closed in 1916 so it appears she was a total loss.
She is indexed in the book 
"The life and death of the merchant sailing ship 1815-1965" by Basil Greenhill 
London : H.M.S.O. [1980] 
Maybe someone has a copy.


regards
Roger


----------



## JoyceW (Sep 24, 2007)

No more information I'm afraid Billy, but there is a brief mention of her here

http://www.mightyseas.co.uk/marhist/furness/ashburners/mejohnson.htm

in an article about the Schooner M E Johnson with a couple of photos of that ship which seems to have been similar. The builder/owner at Appledore was a Harris too so there may have been family connections. A tragedy for the lady who lost so much at a stroke.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

She a three-masted schooner built at Appledore to the design of the elderly Richard Ashburner and built by Philip Kelly Harris in 1912. the last merchant schooner to be built there.. She was lost in 1916 while on passage along the Welsh coast in company with the ketch Bessie Ellen She vanished in a squall and was never seen again.. 130.98 tons she was built with a counter stern. Hope this helps, Charley


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. gents


----------



## sailor3 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ian Lamey*



Billy1963 said:


> The following inscription found on a grave headstone was recently sent to me. Does anyone know what happened to this schooner in 1916.
> 
> Rgds Billy


Hi Ian Lamey here, my relation Thomas Scilly was aboard her when she was struck and sunk in 1916. A collision I beleive, Thom would have been 23. I beleive this was a neutral collision in fog and all were lost. If you could email me the photo you took I would be grateful.

[email protected] I will try and find out where she went down i think it was in the bristol channel.
I also have the Basil Greenhill book mentioned in earlier comments.
Many Thanks


----------

